# SF HD Locals Will Be Available Next Week



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

I wrote E* to complain about two things: SF HD locals not yet available and they are broadcasting in "HD Lite". I got an e-mail back from E* saying that SF HD locals will come on line next week. But no real solutions on "HD Lite" since they do need the bandwidth.

Here is the mail from E*:

Dear Mr. X:

Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in DISH Network.
Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously
improve the quality of the DISH Network service.

DISH Network strives to offer the best quality of high definition
programming that meets industry and television standards while
maximizing DISH Network's HD offering to consumers nationwide.

Good news regarding the San Francisco HD local channels inquiry. There
are currently six channels, the Top 4 (ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX) plus two
independent channels that are scheduled for customer release later next
week. We hope you will enjoy these added channels made available in your
local areas.

At DISH Network we appreciate the time customers take to email their
audio/video quality concerns. Thank you for your patience and for being
a valued customer.

EchoStar Satellite LLC
Quality Assurance Department
[email protected]


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah, but will you hold your breath and from what location will the be broadcast from?


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

My guess is ABC and CBS from San Francisco. The only local NBC is from San Jose and Fox from Oakland.



Paradox-sj said:


> Yeah, but will you hold your breath and from what location will the be broadcast from?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

davidxlai said:


> Good news regarding the San Francisco HD local channels inquiry. There
> are currently six channels, the Top 4 (ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX) plus two
> independent channels that are scheduled for customer release later next
> week. We hope you will enjoy these added channels made available in your
> local areas.


That is good news if it comes true. I wonder what the other two channels are?
Just might get me off the dime and start the upgrade process again.:sure: 
Brian


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I won't hold my breath, but I am hoping that their info is right.

When my 622 was installed, they claimed that the SF Locals in HD would be up by the end of April. That was last week.

BTW, my daughter and son-in-law have D* and just got the locals. They tell me that Fox is down due to problems at their end. So no HD there until KTVU gets it fixed.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

The four networks will do it for me. I can get all of them OTA but this will make it easy to handle multiple network recordings at the same time. No more worrying about Networks competing for the same time slot with the top programs. But, as I figured, it is going to happen just as all of the Network shows wrap up for the season. 

..Doyle


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

davidxlai said:


> My guess is ABC and CBS from San Francisco. The only local NBC is from San Jose and Fox from Oakland.


It would be great if that happens.

I wonder how we get notified when they are available.

I currently get Fox HD from Salinas, but I think Oakland is the official Bay area Fox Local station.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

socceteer said:


> It would be great if that happens.
> 
> I wonder how we get notified when they are available.


I would assume they will appear with the other local channels... I guess some of the people with HD Lil's can chime in...


----------



## Airblair (May 1, 2003)

Grandude said:


> That is good news if it comes true. I wonder what the other two channels are?
> Brian


KQED?

K-whatever channel 20 is?

KBHK?


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Grandude said:


> That is good news if it comes true. I wonder what the other two channels are?
> Just might get me off the dime and start the upgrade process again.:sure:
> Brian


My guess would be KRON 4 and KBHK 44. Maybe KBWB, but they're supposed to go independent when CW starts in September.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I would also guess that it is Kron 4 and KBHK 44. I saw in the paper this morning that KQED and KTEH are merging later this fall which will actually give more PBS broadcasting as KQED is not able to show all of the PBS programs it has access to and the KTEH budget has always been small and so they get reruns instead of originals. It would be nice to have a nationwide PBS feed. 

Maybe these will show up on the ALL HD part of the guide. Worst case, one of you will post the instant they show up. 

..Doyle


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

i wouldnt be suprised tp see KRON and KICU as the two indi even though KICU has yet broadcast anything in HD yet they are owned by the same co that owns KTVU. If its KRON will it be the sub channel with the local HD programing and HDNET reruns? I guess we will just have to wait and find out...


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

Great news! If it happens...

I've been waiting for this since I came on Dish.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

OH NO KRON who needs HD repeat of HD net and this garden or that garden along with bayarea backroads please not KRON.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

My guess would be KQED and KBHK, which will be the new CW, the combination of UPN and WB. I guess it's time to finally call for that 622 upgrade.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I'll put in my guess for KRON and KBHK. I think that they are owned by the same company. 

And, KRON and E* had a big blowup when KRON was losing it's NBC affliation. KRON tried to blackmail E* into carrying their LA station too. There might be something in their agreement that requires E* to carry all KRON broadcasts.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

socceteer said:


> I wonder how we get notified when they are available.


Most likely you'll see a post here from someone that notices them, other than that, the HD Local stations have been showing up in the 6000 range. Just keep checking that range.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Paradox-sj said:


> i wouldnt be suprised tp see KRON and KICU as the two indi even though KICU has yet broadcast anything in HD yet they are owned by the same co that owns KTVU. If its KRON will it be the sub channel with the local HD programing and HDNET reruns? I guess we will just have to wait and find out...


I doubt KRON will have much HD until Sept. when they join the My Netork thing. Young Broadcasting is cheap, so don't expect much HD from those loosers.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GeeWhiz1 said:


> I'll put in my guess for KRON and KBHK. I think that they are owned by the same company.
> 
> And, KRON and E* had a big blowup when KRON was losing it's NBC affliation. KRON tried to blackmail E* into carrying their LA station too. There might be something in their agreement that requires E* to carry all KRON broadcasts.


CBS5 own KBHK.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

KBHK is owned by Viacom which owns CBS. KPIX(CBS) and KBHK(UPN-CW) both operate out of the same control room.

I could see KRON "forcing" it's way onto Dish pretty much the way they are on Comcast, even though they have practically zilch for HD programming.

I would much prefer KQED though.


----------



## Mikef5 (Apr 13, 2006)

keenan said:


> KBHK is owned by Viacom which owns CBS. KPIX(CBS) and KBHK(UPN-CW) both operate out of the same control room.
> 
> I could see KRON "forcing" it's way onto Dish pretty much the way they are on Comcast, even though they have practically zilch for HD programming.
> 
> I would much prefer KQED though.


Keenan,
I told you I'd be seeing you on Dish  
I've been doing alot of reading trying to get the info for my move to Dish. Comcast has been such a pain for us in the 550 MHz areas, I just wish Dish had FSN-HD for the Bay Area, it's the only thing that's keeping me with cable, at least until the end of baseball season and then it's Aloha Comcast... 

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Mikef5 said:


> Keenan,
> I told you I'd be seeing you on Dish
> I've been doing alot of reading trying to get the info for my move to Dish. Comcast has been such a pain for us in the 550 MHz areas, I just wish Dish had FSN-HD for the Bay Area, it's the only thing that's keeping me with cable, at least until the end of baseball season and then it's Aloha Comcast...
> 
> ...


FSN-HD ain't holding me back 'cause we don't even get it up here. 

I would really hate to see KRON end up being one of the channels carried. I'm really hoping for KQED as their signal would be free to Dish. Fact is, I'll be surprised if it's any more than the 4 major networks, Dish hasn't added more than that in any other market so far, to the best of my knowledge. It would be a way to one-up on DirecTV though. I'm thinking I should probably call for the 622 today or tomorrow.


----------



## Mikef5 (Apr 13, 2006)

keenan said:


> FSN-HD ain't holding me back 'cause we don't even get it up here.
> 
> I would really hate to see KRON end up being one of the channels carried. I'm really hoping for KQED as their signal would be free to Dish. Fact is, I'll be surprised if it's any more than the 4 major networks, Dish hasn't added more than that in any other market so far, to the best of my knowledge. It would be a way to one-up on DirecTV though. I'm thinking I should probably call for the 622 today or tomorrow.


I'd almost bet my last Comcast dollar that KQED will be one of them and the new CW channel ( the combo channels of WB and UPN )would be my next guess. I'm sure it might take a while to get the paper work done and agreed on by all partys but at least Dish is doing more than what Comcast is doing for us now. Anyway, I've found a local installer/dealer that's in Milpitas so I thought I'd give them a call and see what I can work out with them, I really don't want to deal with CSR's if I can avoid it.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

When I had my 942 installed last year it was a breeze, no issues, that's not to say that this time couldn't be different though.


----------



## Mikef5 (Apr 13, 2006)

keenan said:


> When I had my 942 installed last year it was a breeze, no issues, that's not to say that this time couldn't be different though.


That reminds me, do you have 2 dish antenna's or just a Dish 1000 ??? From what I've garnered there's a problem with signal strenght for sat 129 for the west coast. I guess the installer would know but I'm not to thrilled with the idea of 2 antennas on the roof but if it works better then I guess I'll just have to get use to it 

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

The key is making sure everything you want is spelled out on the work order. If you are planning to have a two room install then make sure they put that down. Since it is a new install you will likely get a Dish 1000. I can't imagine they would try putting up two separate dishes on a new install. The 622 is a great receiver. 
Being in Milpitas you should also have no problem receiving the OTA stations so you should be well covered with three separate tuners and recorders. If you think you are not getting the straight scoop from a CSR then hang up and call back. This stuff isn't rocket science. 

..Doyle


----------



## Mikef5 (Apr 13, 2006)

DoyleS said:


> The key is making sure everything you want is spelled out on the work order. If you are planning to have a two room install then make sure they put that down. Since it is a new install you will likely get a Dish 1000. I can't imagine they would try putting up two separate dishes on a new install. The 622 is a great receiver.
> Being in Milpitas you should also have no problem receiving the OTA stations so you should be well covered with three separate tuners and recorders. If you think you are not getting the straight scoop from a CSR then hang up and call back. This stuff isn't rocket science.
> 
> ..Doyle


Thanks for the info. My only real concern is that Dish is going to be adding the local network stations HD programs. I've heard they will be either on sat 129 or 110. It seems alot of people have problems with sat 129's signal strength so that could be a problem if they are put on 129. I could use a separate OTA antenna for the locals and their HD but again alot of antennas on the roof 

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## Airblair (May 1, 2003)

Rob Glasser said:


> Most likely you'll see a post here from someone that notices them, other than that, the HD Local stations have been showing up in the 6000 range. Just keep checking that range.


They're coming soon! They're coming soon!

You gotta scroll down about 2/3 of the way!

It looks like it will be the big 4 at 119, and KRON and KICU at 129 . . .


----------



## Mikef5 (Apr 13, 2006)

Airblair said:


> They're coming soon! They're coming soon!
> 
> It looks like it will be the big 4 at 119, and KRON and KICU at 129 . . .


No Not KRON NNNNNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :eek2:

Well, at least they're coming with the big 4. I didn't know KICU even did HD, I know they have a digital signal but I've never seen HD programing on it.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Mikef5 said:


> That reminds me, do you have 2 dish antenna's or just a Dish 1000 ??? From what I've garnered there's a problem with signal strenght for sat 129 for the west coast. I guess the installer would know but I'm not to thrilled with the idea of 2 antennas on the roof but if it works better then I guess I'll just have to get use to it
> 
> Laters,
> Mikef5


I'm currently using a Dish 500, but I have another Dish 500 that is not set up. My plan is to have them bring another Dish 500 with the 622 install and hook up all three, if possible, better signal for the main sats and I want to get the higher bitrate HBO and SHO from 148.

Any of you pros see a problem with that..?

I agree about KRON, what a waste...


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Mikef5 said:


> No Not KRON NNNNNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :eek2:
> 
> Well, at least they're coming with the big 4. I didn't know KICU even did HD, I know they have a digital signal but I've never seen HD programing on it.
> 
> ...


What is KICU, isn't that a part time mirror of KTVU?..both owned by the same company.


----------



## Mikef5 (Apr 13, 2006)

keenan said:


> What is KICU, isn't that a part time mirror of KTVU?..both owned by the same company.


I believe it is owned by KTVU and the only reason I watch it is because they show some of the A's games, my second favorite team 

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## KevinCA (Feb 10, 2006)

keenan said:


> I'm currently using a Dish 500, but I have another Dish 500 that is not set up. My plan is to have them bring another Dish 500 with the 622 install and hook up all three, if possible, better signal for the main sats and I want to get the higher bitrate HBO and SHO from 148.
> 
> Any of you pros see a problem with that..?
> 
> I agree about KRON, what a waste...


I don't see a problem, but don't know if you need more than a single Dish 1000 for SF area. They installed a Dish 1000 during my 622 upgrade. I had two Dish 500's originally. They left one Dish 500 up in case I need it in the future. But the signals from 110, 119, 129 are fine with the Dish 1000.

I am thinking of taking down the remaining Dish 500. Why have it clutter my roof when the Dish 1000 is working well?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Mikef5 said:


> No Not KRON NNNNNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :eek2:
> 
> Well, at least they're coming with the big 4. I didn't know KICU even did HD, I know they have a digital signal but I've never seen HD programing on it.
> 
> Mikef5


I agree. KRON is a waste of bandwidth IMHO.

I did notice in the other thread that there is a two digit gap between the big four and KRON/KCIU which could mean that they do intend to add two more HD channels and hopefully one of those will be KQED.

I'm getting close to buying a VIP622...................:grin:

Brian


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

keenan said:


> I'm currently using a Dish 500, but I have another Dish 500 that is not set up. My plan is to have them bring another Dish 500 with the 622 install and hook up all three, if possible, better signal for the main sats and I want to get the higher bitrate HBO and SHO from 148.
> 
> Any of you pros see a problem with that..?


I see no problem at all. What switch will you be feeding?

I have two Dish 500s, one for 110/119 and one for 148 feeding a DPP44 switch. I could add another dish for 129 but don't think I will bother since I can't remember when I last watched either KRON or KICU.

Sounds like you will be leasing the 622. I will probably buy at the new lower price and keep my 921 for secondary recording. Seems like there are too many channels to record at the same time at least once or twice a week.

Brian


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I originally thought the 2 channel gap would be for The WB and UPN. Now it looks like it might be for CW and My Network TV someday.


----------



## Airblair (May 1, 2003)

Paradox-sj said:


> i wouldnt be suprised tp see KRON and KICU as the two indi even though KICU has yet broadcast anything in HD yet they are owned by the same co that owns KTVU.


You win the crystal ball award. 

Of course, the question now is, what HD are we going to see those two?

I guess KRON will have the Fox "MyNetwork" stuff on this fall; I don't think they've announced their lineup but you gotta think that at best it's going to be the sloppy seconds left over from the UPN/WB merger.

And KICU . . . apparently they got muscled in because they're owned by KTVU, but how did KBHK not get picked up? They're owned by the same company that owns KPIX, and they're going to have the CW network in the fall. I can't remember the last time I watched more than 20 seconds of KICU, maybe when they had reruns of "Get Smart" back in the 80's.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

What is the possibillity that FSN is producing some HD A's games for KICU Action 36?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

JohnH said:


> What is the possibillity that FSN is producing some HD A's games for KICU Action 36?


 I do not care about the A's game I want the perfect 36 carol dodda in HD

KRON PLEASE GO BY BY(give us Kqued insted please)


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Grandude said:


> I see no problem at all. What switch will you be feeding?
> 
> I have two Dish 500s, one for 110/119 and one for 148 feeding a DPP44 switch. I could add another dish for 129 but don't think I will bother since I can't remember when I last watched either KRON or KICU.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the DP44 switch, I don't know, I'm just going to tell them what I want and have them do it. I'm thinking of buying the 622 myself, it's silly but I've got a few things on my 942 on don't want to lose(Blade Runner in HD). Do most of you just call Dish, or have you gone with local retailers? When I had the 942 installed everything was through Dish itself.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Are we sure that KRON and KICU are going to be "HD" locals? Could it be they are just being moved so all SF is on one Sat?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

keenan said:


> Are we sure that KRON and KICU are going to be "HD" locals? Could it be they are just being moved so all SF is on one Sat?


The big 4 are on 119 and KICU and KRON are on 129. Not the same sat.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Okay, I'm just trying to understand those 2 channels, not complaining mind you, more is usually better, but with 2 other HD stations, with real HD programming, KQED and KBHK, why did they add 2 stations that have practically nothing in HD, KICU doesn't even broadcast in HD. KQED would have been free to Dish and I would have thought KBHK would have come with KPIX.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

KRON should have become the WB station a long time ago and missed their chance. What programming on KRON is even in HD?? The station really lost its significance in the market a long time ago. KBHK should be added in HD before KRON and KICU.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Airblair said:


> They're coming soon! They're coming soon!
> 
> You gotta scroll down about 2/3 of the way!
> 
> It looks like it will be the big 4 at 119, and KRON and KICU at 129 . . .


KRON cheated by getting MNTV, which will not be good.. KRON News hires/rents people around the Bay to go out with thier camcorders and do news storiies. Shakey shots & bad audio. The news look really cheap, thanks to Young..


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

keenan said:


> What is KICU, isn't that a part time mirror of KTVU?..both owned by the same company.


COX Broadcasting owns KTVU & KICU.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> COX Broadcasting owns KTVU & KICU.


Thats one reason one could think that KBHK UPN45 would be the other since KPIX CBS 5 are both owned by Viacom and run out of the same building


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

CBS(Viacom) has not been as demanding. KYW is on in Philadelphia, But WPSG UPN is not.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> KRON cheated by getting MNTV, which will not be good.. KRON News hires/rents people around the Bay to go out with thier camcorders and do news storiies. Shakey shots & bad audio. The news look really cheap, thanks to Young..


You're probably right, but that gives FOX 3 associated stations out of the 6...odd, especially from Dish.

KRON's stature really tanked when NBC bought KNTV and KRON lost it's NBC affiliation, they went from a previous sales price of 866 million to a value of around 400 million.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

Grandude said:


> I have two Dish 500s, one for 110/119 and one for 148 feeding a DPP44 switch.  I could add another dish for 129 but don't think I will bother since I can't remember when I last watched either KRON or KICU.
> Brian


You might want to consider getting 129 for Universal HD, ESPN2 and five of the VOOM channels, in addition to KRON and KICU.

A note to everyone... the HD local channels and the HD channels on 129 have MPEG4 status, so you'll need a ViP 211 or 622 to receive them. I've got the 622 and love it!

I use a Dish500 for 110 and 119 and a Dish300 for 129. The 300 was on 148, but when they added HD channels to 129 and moved the SF locals over there, I had no need for 148 so moved it. The only thing I lost was KCBS HD out of LA. The SF locals have moved to the new 110 E*10 sat now, but I still need 129 for the HD channels.

Larry
SF


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

keenan said:


> I'm guessing the DP44 switch, I don't know, I'm just going to tell them what I want and have them do it. I'm thinking of buying the 622 myself, it's silly but I've got a few things on my 942 on don't want to lose(Blade Runner in HD). Do most of you just call Dish, or have you gone with local retailers? When I had the 942 installed everything was through Dish itself.


Since I already have a DPP44 switch, I'll buy my 622 from the DishStore, or DishDepot. Free shipping and no sales tax. Bought my first DVR, the 501 from the dealer in Coddington Mall but that was years ago.

Brian


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Larry Kenney said:


> You might want to consider getting 129 for Universal HD, ESPN2 and five of the VOOM channels, in addition to KRON and KICU.
> 
> I use a Dish500 for 110 and 119 and a Dish300 for 129. The 300 was on 148, but when they added HD channels to 129 and moved the SF locals over there, I had no need for 148 so moved it. The only thing I lost was KCBS HD out of LA. The SF locals have moved to the new 110 E*10 sat now, but I still need 129 for the HD channels.
> 
> LarrySF


I mainly need the locals in HD for my general viewing and have no interest in the VOOM channels. With the SF HD locals coming on 119 I can leave my second dish at 148 for now and if I upgrade my programming at some later date to a metal package I will then swing it around to 129. But for now, for me, it will be just plug it in and go. 
I'll keep my 921 on the shelf and replace the 721 with the 622. (Then shuffle all the leftover receivers in my house to the next level(s) of importance.)


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't have a dish pointed at 129 right now. 

Is dish required by law to put up a dish to receive those locals for free the same way they are required to do so for SD locals?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

We know that KICU36 doesnt do any HD broadcasting at all but probavly got slippped in due to its being the sister station of KTVU2.

What is also odd is why KRON4 would be considered since they ONLY broadcast their 3 hr HD loop on a subchannel and I dont not believe subchannels are being uplinked or at least have not been to date in any other market.

Both of those channel IMO are a wast of bandwidth especially since they could of added PBS,UPN or WB, three channel that DO broadcast HD content and on their main channels.

</close rant>


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

jsanders said:


> I don't have a dish pointed at 129 right now.
> 
> Is dish required by law to put up a dish to receive those locals for free the same way they are required to do so for SD locals?


I do not believe that the digital channels fall under the Must Carry law as of yet. You can buy a complete dish1k off of Craigs List for around $60.00


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

davidxlai said:


> I wrote E* to complain about two things: SF HD locals not yet available and they are broadcasting in "HD Lite". I got an e-mail back from E* saying that SF HD locals will come on line next week. But no real solutions on "HD Lite" since they do need the bandwidth.
> 
> Here is the mail from E*:
> 
> ...


OK It is next week already.....! where are they...?

I Know that the week is not over yet, but I have not even seen them uplinked to the Satellite yet.


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

The week is still young. I am hoping it will be the next couple of days.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

date of HD live is 5/13/06


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> date of HD live is 5/13/06


Where did you hear 5/13? I've heard so many different dates, with 5/10 being the last I heard.. I hope you're correct...


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

I am at work right now. Can someone check? I just heard the local HDs in Sacramento and Dallas just came online.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

davidxlai said:


> I am at work right now. Can someone check? I just heard the local HDs in Sacramento and Dallas just came online.


They're up!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

KICU and KRON apparently not yet.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

JohnH said:


> KICU and KRON apparently not yet.


Correct.


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't really care about those two. I am happy that the big four are up. And please give us KQED.



JohnH said:


> KICU and KRON apparently not yet.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

djmav said:


> They're up!


What are the channels? The 6400 series or something like that?


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

SteveinDanville said:


> What are the channels? The 6400 series or something like that?


You will find the answer here
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=57679


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

djmav posted the line-up in a separate thread:

6438-KGO
6439-KPIX
6440-KNTV
6441-KTVU



SteveinDanville said:


> What are the channels? The 6400 series or something like that?


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

How do they look?


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey guys i'm just south of you down in Soledad our local ABC comes out of SF KGO witch is to far for an OTA. Now that Dish got the HD feeds up I worder if I jump in and get KGO HD? if it's possible


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

HDdude24 said:


> Hey guys i'm just south of you down in Soledad our local ABC comes out of SF KGO witch is to far for an OTA. Now that Dish got the HD feeds up I worder if I jump in and get KGO HD? if it's possible


Do you qualify for SF as locals?


----------

